# Conor McGregor�s Side Piece Is Pregnant & Posting Pics of Conversations.



## VolcomX311

*Conor McGregor’s Side Piece Is Pregnant & Posting Pics of Conversations.*



> UFC two division Champion Conor McGregor has got some baby mama drama on his hands. Rumors have swirled the internet in Ireland that Conor McGregor’s side girlfriend is pregnant. A woman claiming to be his Girlfriend is now on a mission to expose him, posting pictures of conversations and face times with the UFC champ on social media.


http://southlandpost.com/conor-mcgregors-side-piece-is-pregnant-posting-pics-of-conversations/


----------



## DonRifle

You'd want the whole canister of salt for that article!


----------



## VolcomX311

DonRifle said:


> You'd want the whole canister of salt for that article!


No no no, I felt dirty posting it. It feels very TMZ. I just post things that are interesting, I don't push an agenda pro or against fighters on a personal level. If it looks interesting, I like to share, but this one feels very tabloid for sure. I didn't seek out all these images one by one or something, they're from the original article.


----------



## LizaG

Best Conor thread ever.


----------



## Spite

LizaG said:


> Best Conor thread ever.


I really like his new fanny.

Lovely collar bones on her.


----------



## Leed

Spite said:


> I really like his new fanny.
> 
> Lovely collar bones on her.


Assumimg you're not joking.. I like Dee a lot better tbh. This ones not my type at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Spite said:


> I really like his new fanny.
> 
> Lovely collar bones on her.


You would like one of those merseyside scouse skirts wouldn't ya :bye02::bye02:


----------



## Trix

I made posts on this forum more than 12 months ago saying Conor's cardio issues in the 1st Diaz fight could be caused by drug abuse.

Dana White said Conor might never fight again. I might have called that one, too. 

I called a lot of stuff that turned out to be true, although I'm not happy about being right.



Trix said:


> He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".
> 
> *Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do. Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29*.


Stay away from drugs.

It makes people retarded.


----------



## Leed

Trix said:


> Stay away from drugs.


You've obviously never tried them.


----------



## DonRifle

Trix said:


> I made posts on this forum more than 12 months ago saying Conor's cardio issues in the 1st Diaz fight could be caused by drug abuse.
> 
> Dana White said Conor might never fight again. I might have called that one, too.
> 
> I called a lot of stuff that turned out to be true, although I'm not happy about being right.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from drugs.
> 
> It makes people retarded.


Lol man, you think steroids gives people bad cardio, that is the most retarded thing i have ever heard to date. In all my years in existence, in any subject never mind just the MMA forum.


----------



## Trix

Leed said:


> You've obviously never tried them.


I'm certain that's what people say about alcohol.

Tried it. Thought it was overrated.

I've had drugs in my system before. Even more overrated than alcohol.



DonRifle said:


> Lol man, you think steroids gives people bad cardio, that is the most retarded thing i have ever heard to date. In all my years in existence, in any subject never mind just the MMA forum.


LOL YEH

I said that Jose Aldo *might* have used steroids and that if he did he might never get his cardio issues fixed.

Then what happened to Aldo in his last fight with Holloway?


----------



## Jehannum

DonRifle said:


> Lol man, you think steroids gives people bad cardio, that is the most retarded thing i have ever heard to date. In all my years in existence, in any subject never mind just the MMA forum.


My dad sometimes uses prescribed steroids for his health and they definitely affect HIS breathing noticeably. 

He's on the far end of the scale because he has asthma, emphysema & he's fat, but if you're a fighter that doesn't get into good shape AND you're on steroids, your cardio will almost certainly be affected negatively. You gotta do the work while on it to get the CV rewards as you know.


----------



## Trix

Jehannum said:


> My dad sometimes uses prescribed steroids for his health and they definitely affect HIS breathing noticeably.
> 
> He's on the far end of the scale because he has asthma, emphysema & he's fat, but if you're a fighter that doesn't get into good shape AND you're on steroids, your cardio will almost certainly be affected negatively. You gotta do the work while on it to get the CV rewards as you know.


Over the past 2+ years, I've had a conspiracy theory that pre-USADA, some UFC fighters took 6+ months off inbetween fights to juice and use steroids in their off season.

If you look at Jose Aldo's record, he has a lot of 6 month gaps inbetween fights where he wasn't being tested.

I'm not saying this to be negative or badmouth anyone btw. If someone did jeopardize their health or career by using steroids or doing drugs, I wouldn't want to see anyone else make the same mistake.

*edit*: Also don't mind DonRifle he's prolly only joking. :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle

I really don't know how those cyclists do steroids and manage to get up those hills in the toughest cardio event on planet earth, coincidently the most famous sport in the world for performance enhancing drugs. Someone needs to explain that to me....oh wait...


----------



## Jehannum

DonRifle said:


> I really don't know how those cyclists do steroids and manage to get up those hills in the toughest cardio event on planet earth, coincidently the most famous sport in the world for performance enhancing drugs. Someone needs to explain that to me....oh wait...


I bet he was always in phenomenal shape though, getting the full benefits while cycling (pun intended)


----------



## DonRifle

Jehannum said:


> I'm I bet he was always in phenomenal shape though, getting the full benefits while cycling (pun intended)


Theres a couple of Irish journalists who hounded Lance throughout his career until he eventually came clean. The reason they hounded him was because he competed in the tour de france before he went on the juice. And his times were crap compared to everyone else because they were on the juice. Then all of a sudden his times went through the roof, massive massive gains. This was the reasons the journo's came after him because it was impossible to make those kinds of jumps all of a sudden. Not to mention he had also just had testicular cancer!! 

Before steroids couldn't win a race. After steroids wins all the races. in the toughest cardio event in the world. Yet Trix will swear blind steroids take away your cardio, and then tells he is smart for figuring this out! I can't figure out whatever to laugh cry or get pissed off :laugh:


----------



## LizaG

hahahaha....ooooooh, that crazy Don and his steroids...


----------



## Jehannum

LizaG said:


> hahahaha....ooooooh, that crazy Don and his steroids...


They cause his head to enlarge alarmingly


----------



## systemdnb

Conor looks like he's having a good ol time... Anyways, he can't continue to hold up the division. After NYE the winner of Khabib/Barbosa needs to challenge for the "real" belt. With Justin Gaethje and Eddie fighting tomorrow, it means the winner of that fight is most likely want to be sidelined for their shot which won't be till at the very least June of 2018. I'm guessing the losers will end up fighting each other faster. IMO if you're champ and you're not injured, there is no excuse for you to be out for over a year.


----------



## Voiceless

systemdnb said:


> Conor looks like he's having a good ol time... Anyways, he can't continue to hold up the division. After NYE the winner of Khabib/Barbosa needs to challenge for the "real" belt. With Justin Gaethje and Eddie fighting tomorrow, it means the winner of that fight is most likely want to be sidelined for their shot which won't be till at the very least June of 2018. I'm guessing the losers will end up fighting each other faster. IMO if you're champ and you're not injured, there is no excuse for you to be out for over a year.


Remember when people complained about Aldo (despite him having almost 2 defenses per year on average) not defending their belt frequently enough and then telling McGregor would be so much more active in defending his belt¿


----------



## systemdnb

Voiceless said:


> Remember when people complained about Aldo (despite him having almost 2 defenses per year on average) not defending their belt frequently enough and then telling McGregor would be so much more active in defending his belt¿


It was a fair assumption given he fought 5 times in 2011 then later years almost 3 times a year. This is what most champs do though and it's getting old. The fight their ass off to get to the top and then when they get the belt it's excuse after excuse or scandal. All these guys all the sudden have 20 surgeries they need, want WAY more money or get caught up in drugs/legal problems. TBH the women seem more game than the men when it comes to fighting with injuries for peanuts all the while staying out of trouble.


----------



## Trix

DonRifle said:


> I really don't know how those cyclists do steroids and manage to get up those hills in the toughest cardio event on planet earth, coincidently the most famous sport in the world for performance enhancing drugs. Someone needs to explain that to me....oh wait...


I suppose Lance Armstrong having legs more ripped and bulked than Gleison Tibau's makes him a "cardio" athlete in your expert opinion? :confused02:










Tell me how many cardio competitions have Arnold Schwarzenneger or Lou Ferigno won? Clearly both must be cardio athletes, too.

One of my neighbors used to run marathons. He's a long distance runner. He did something like 50 miles a week, every week as part of the quota to maintain his long distance running scholarship. I used to run with him. Some days we'd bike long distance. Not training for anything, we just did it for fun.

One observation I've made is, real cardio athletes sacrifice bulk/ripped muscle for fuel economy.

The way Lance Armstrong's legs are built with corded heavy muscle could be described as representing the complete opposite of the build you would find in a marathon runner or someone who does triathalons. You know some people refer to those as "cardio athletes" isn't that the strangest thing?

Does any of this make sense? :confused02:

None of it seems to have gotten though in the last 2+ years. Maybe today will be different? :laugh:


----------



## VolcomX311

Jehannum said:


> My dad sometimes uses prescribed steroids for his health and they definitely affect HIS breathing noticeably.
> 
> He's on the far end of the scale because he has asthma, emphysema & he's fat, but if you're a fighter that doesn't get into good shape AND you're on steroids, your cardio will almost certainly be affected negatively. You gotta do the work while on it to get the CV rewards as you know.


prescribed anabolic steroids?? Because steroids as a class covers a whole host of things that are not anabolic and have nothing to do with muscle development or performance enhancement. I've never heard of anabolic steroids being prescribed except for people with severe muscle dystrophy. I'm not saying your dad isn't getting "anabolic" steroids, just never heard of it outside of a muscular dystrophy situation.


----------



## DonRifle

Trix said:


> I suppose Lance Armstrong having legs more ripped and bulked than Gleison Tibau's makes him a "cardio" athlete in your expert opinion? :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how many cardio competitions have Arnold Schwarzenneger or Lou Ferigno won? Clearly both must be cardio athletes, too.
> 
> One of my neighbors used to run marathons. He's a long distance runner. He did something like 50 miles a week, every week as part of the quota to maintain his long distance running scholarship. I used to run with him. Some days we'd bike long distance. Not training for anything, we just did it for fun.
> 
> One observation I've made is, real cardio athletes sacrifice bulk/ripped muscle for fuel economy.
> 
> The way Lance Armstrong's legs are built with corded heavy muscle could be described as representing the complete opposite of the build you would find in a marathon runner or someone who does triathalons. You know some people refer to those as "cardio athletes" isn't that the strangest thing?
> 
> Does any of this make sense? :confused02:
> 
> None of it seems to have gotten though in the last 2+ years. Maybe today will be different? :laugh:


Is doing heavy weight the same thing as taking steroids? You are a deeply confused individual lol. You are making the link that big muscles slow a person down, Jesus well done for cracking that code!! 
Should we start going through the long distance runners who have got popped in the last decade, olympic champions, world champions. Your aware of the doping problem in Kenya and Ethiopia the two strongest long distance running nations right?


----------



## Trix

DonRifle said:


> Is doing heavy weight the same thing as taking steroids? You are a deeply confused individual lol. You are making the link that big muscles slow a person down, Jesus well done for cracking that code!!
> Should we start going through the long distance runners who have got popped in the last decade, olympic champions, world champions. Your aware of the doping problem in Kenya and Ethiopia the two strongest long distance running nations right?


I think some types of steroids, in high(er) doses, damage the bodies organs. Over time the damage accumulates, having a noticeable negative effect on cardio.

Lance Armstrong won 4 tour de frances. By the time the 5th tour de france rolled around his body could well have been destroyed from steroids. Not that it matters, biking isn't a pure cardio sport. The bike does a lot of the work, giving riders time to rest.

Calling the tour de france a cardio sport is like calling the NFL a cardio sport. No comprende amigo. 

:laugh:


----------



## DonRifle

Trix said:


> Calling the tour de france a cardio sport is like calling the NFL a cardio sport. No comprende amigo.
> 
> :laugh:


Mods should ban people for statements like this lol. You cannot be saved Trix even if theres a second coming of Christ.


----------



## LizaG

Since when does a ginger wanker knobbing a cheap bimbo on the side turn into a steroids debate?

Back on topic bitches!


----------



## VolcomX311

LizaG said:


> Since when does a ginger wanker knobbing a cheap bimbo on the side turn into a steroids debate?
> 
> Back on topic bitches!


LOL :laugh:


----------



## Trix

DonRifle said:


> Mods should ban people for statements like this lol. You cannot be saved Trix even if theres a second coming of Christ.


DonRifle, you think a "cardio machine" like a toyota prius would have a chance of winning a race like the tour de france?

Horsepower wins bike races, not fuel economy. :thumb01:

Its clear to me Lance Armstrong's legs are built for horsepower. 

(Here's an attempt to end what has been a 2+ year ongoing debate...) :dunno:



LizaG said:


> Since when does a ginger wanker knobbing a cheap bimbo on the side turn into a steroids debate?
> 
> Back on topic bitches!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless

Armstrong also had little blood left in his EPO that ran through his veins. That might have had an influence on his cardio as well...


----------



## Jehannum

LizaG said:


> Since when does a ginger wanker knobbing a cheap bimbo on the side turn into a steroids debate?
> 
> Back on topic bitches!


----------



## VolcomX311

Voiceless said:


> Armstrong also had little blood left in his EPO that ran through his veins. That might have had an influence on his cardio as well...


----------



## kantowrestler

This feels more like some kind of soap opera then talking about a UFC fighter.


----------



## Spite

kantowrestler said:


> This feels more like some kind of soap opera then talking about a UFC fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not even sure how this got resurrected or how I found it.


----------



## LizaG

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not even sure how this got resurrected or how I found it.


Surely it got resurrected by you...finding it :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

Either way rather interesting story.


----------



## TheCompleteKO

Poor Dee.
She seemed to really care for him


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah well Conor is all about flash and yeah.


----------

